# New homemade broadhead for upcoming bear hunt



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That will kill.

Nice job.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

looks great! kuddos to your creativity.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

How do you cut the saw blade to shape?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Wow great idea to use the single bevel. Good luck in the woods


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

vonfoust said:


> How do you cut the saw blade to shape?


Dremmel tool with high speed cut-off discs.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Dremmel tool with high speed cut-off discs.


Wow, some pretty precise cuts. I have never been able to do that well. Any tips?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

High speed cut-off wheels, a steady hand and a little after-grinding to clean up the edges before grinding the bevel.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Continuing with his progress.

The first head is fused to the threaded adapter with J.B. Weld and by peening the tip closed in the hole in the blade. Then it was primed and painted. 

In the universe of possible colors for broadheads, Ive always felt that glossy plum has been under-utilized. I hope to rectify that. Who knows, it might catch on. I took an indoor and an outdoor photo and you would think they were two different broadheads based on how the colors seem to have changed based on the lighting.










I calculated exactly just how much J.B. Weld and how much purple paint would be needed to get the head to exactly 180 grains....................... Nah, I just got lucky. The goal was 180 grains but I didn't think I would hit it spot on. Its better to be lucky than good. Now I just need to make a few more.


----------



## Droptyn (Apr 24, 2012)

very cool, always great to see some great ideas !!


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

That's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome work as usual


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks great, cant wait to see the bear pics

any pictures of the bow?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Put that bad boy in the boiler room and ya got yourself a bear.:thumbs_up The broadhead sharpener certainly works well.:wink:


----------



## InIt2Live (May 25, 2010)

That's awesome! I know the tip isn't "pointed" per se, but is the tip area sharpened where the bevels meet up?


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Awesome work and thinking!


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

How wide is the cut?


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Wv helium said:


> How wide is the cut?


1 3/16"


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

InIt2Live said:


> That's awesome! I know the tip isn't "pointed" per se, but is the tip area sharpened where the bevels meet up?


Yes, the 2 bevels create a knife edge at the tip.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

sawtoothscream said:


> Looks great, cant wait to see the bear pics
> 
> any pictures of the bow?


He has built many bows over the years. For him and for me and my brother.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Awesome. How's she fly?
Color me plum impressed!
Dozier


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The end results


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats that's awesome


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Any closer pics of the bow? Looks pretty nice.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice going with all hand made equipment too. It does not get any better than that. That longbow looks nice, details of the bow and arrow? Draw weight, and arrow weight, etc?


----------



## Aaron Clay (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## gkreitz (Sep 28, 2016)

Those are great looking broadheads. Congrats on your black bear


----------



## MNWelder (Oct 9, 2016)

Great Job


----------



## DHump (Sep 15, 2016)

Those broad heads are perfect great job. That bow is nice too is it fiberglass or all wood?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Laminated wood with glass front and back.


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Still available for sale? ? Interested to try..


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

That was a mighty shot, pin point accuracy as well.
Congrats.


----------



## AnchorPoynt (Oct 20, 2014)

excellent job, thumbs up for video and creativity!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

ltben said:


> Still available for sale? ? Interested to try..


No, they were made only for this hunt. They are not available for sale.


----------



## DaveOGoBears (Dec 19, 2014)

Just found this thread searching for ideas for my own designs. I have been working on something similar for the last 2 seasons. One question I've got is with your initial bevel cut after getting the template cut out of the saw blade. Did you use something like a belt sander for this? How did you get the exact degree angle for this? Use the sharpener tool?
Thanks! Looks great and I'm further inspired now!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

He used our Stay Sharp broadhead sharpening guide to set the angle. He used a belt sander for the bulk of the material removal. Then used it again to hand sharpen the blades from there.

http://innovativeoutdoorsmanllc.com/


----------



## shootwithkids (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess that video answered my question on how well they flew.


----------



## DaveOGoBears (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks OP. Order submitted! 
Going as far as building a micro-forge to re-treat the metal, but this thread has been very helpful. Appreciate the post.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Equipment worked flawlessly! Very nice.:thumbs_up


----------

